# DIY 27 watt retrofit...



## j_m_lizard (Oct 16, 2007)

OK, so there's a certain 27 watt Compact Fluorescent desk lamp that can be procured from Home Depot for about $25. This lamp is quite popular with the nano crowd, as it is inexpensive, efficiant, easy to get, easy to setup, and stylish. Unfortuantely, I have cats, so an open top tank is not an option, so niether was this light. Then I realized I could get the benifits of this light and still use the custom hood I have on my 2.5 gallon nano... here's how.

So , I went out and picked up one of the aforementioned lamps, and compleatly dissasembled it to get the ballast, switch, and fixture out. It mostly involved taking lots of little philips screws out, with a little cutting/breaking of some of the small neck/collar pieces that could have only been removed by disconecting the wires otherwise, which I was trying to avoid since they were so well crimped/sealed. Then I just mounted the socket to an old Hamilton reflector I had lying around (with a zip-tie... yay ghetto!), and let the light shine, shine, shine! Here's some pics of the finished product (sorry, no in-progress shots, as i was too busy making progress to shoot pics).


















Anyway, it worked like a charm, so I though I'd mention it in case anyone else was in my situation.

-Jared


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice. Good idea for those who want to retro into eclipse or hoods. Lol, evil kitty cats 
I'm using that lamp on my 10 gal for low light atm, but gonna put it on my 5 gal after I set it up(gonna be a no algae start up thing I think).


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It never occurred to me to try this. I have one of those desk lamps too, for when I had a nano tank set up. One could also get two of them, mount the guts of them in a ten gallon tank hood and have a 54 watt light for that tank! But, then you would have a nice, attractive pair of desk lamps without bulbs. No problem! Just go find some bulbs and sockets and replace the missing parts in the desk lamps and.....

Seriously, this is a good idea!!


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 16, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> But, then you would have a nice, attractive pair of desk lamps without bulbs. No problem! Just go find some bulbs and sockets and replace the missing parts in the desk lamps and.....
> 
> Seriously, this is a good idea!!


Thanks Hoppy! As for me, I just tossed the desk lamp parts, since I really don't have the need, nor the inclination, to fix it up.

-Jared


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

OK does anyone know the namebrand on this fixture? i cant seem to find it at home depot and its PERFECT!!!!! for what im looking for!!!. please =0)


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

oregon aqua said:


> OK does anyone know the namebrand on this fixture? i cant seem to find it at home depot and its PERFECT!!!!! for what im looking for!!!. please =0)


Hampton Bay, p/n 1127 series. It is made in China.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

That looks like a great Ballast
Will this work on T8 bulbs?


----------

